# Pictures and teasers for 2nd reaper 2019



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is where to put the pictures of your gifts and teasers!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I might as well get it going...here's some teasers of projects I am making for you dear victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Hmmm, painting of some sort?


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow what's this scary gory thing?


----------



## Sbratcher (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Sbratcher (Sep 23, 2018)

I have been completely outside of my creative element on this project! And I'm having a ball doing it! Adding new projects to my resume!


----------



## Sbratcher (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Sbratcher said:


> I have been completely outside of my creative element on this project! And I'm having a ball doing it! Adding new projects to my resume!


Love your teasers. Looking forward to seeing what you have made.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Mmmmmm what can it been when I use ?.........? he he he (evil cackle)


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

So much creativity already!! I can’t wait to get started on my projects when i get home from vacation tomorrow!!


----------



## lesliesperez (Sep 28, 2019)

Your Halloween Images are nice


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Hmmm I wonder what it may be.. Spooktacularbre has you ready to see??


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I made a craft for the first time and now I am addicted-lol


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Dear Victim,
Just a quick glance at one of the projects I’m working on for you!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

All of the teasers are so intriguing! I am looking forward to seeing what they turn out to be. I want to do a teaser of some sort, just haven’t figured out what yet. Stay tuned!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Where could this be headed???


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

bethene said:


> Where could this be headed???


Not sure what I’m doing wrong but when I try to open the attachments I get a message stating they can’t be opened at this time. Here’s a screenshot.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Dear victim, i am so slammed with work and projects that i have not been able to do any teasers. I wont at this point but you will get a reap from me.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a teaser for my victim, but havent been able to get to the post office. I like it too. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Look what was in my mailbox today!

Cat stickers, glow in the dark spiders, and a couple pins. Reaper, I have no clue who you are! Sneaky sneaky...


----------



## Sbratcher (Sep 23, 2018)

Holly Haunter said:


> Dear Victim,
> Just a quick glance at one of the projects I’m working on for you!


The drawings are amazing! That one talent I really wish I had!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Dear victim, 

Your package will be sent out soon. I do home you like it all. I had lots of fun shopping for you.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Dear Victim,
This is my last teaser for you-I hope you aren’t too scared! I plan to ship by Thursday.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Dear Victim.. I'm all boxed up and ready to go.. May the delivery Gremlins be ever in your favour.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear Victim-your Box will be going out tomorrow. Sadly I had to scrap several crafts as they just did not turn out ?


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I’m still here victim. I have been working more than normal, then my daughter was sick and out of school, then as soon as she got better I got it. Feeling better today and heading to work in a few. I’m off tomorrow so I hope I get done with the craft I’m working on and the rest of the reap will be bought. I would have liked to have done more crafting but life just got in the way this time around.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Dear victim, my hubby has been home sick all week which has left me working for he and I both on preparation for the haunt we do as well as the Haunted House we put on for our church the last two weekends in October. Time has been in short supply as I’ve been putting in long days. But please rest assured I will finish your reap this week and get it shipped as quickly as possible.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds like a lot going around...my daughter and a good friend have been sick too...
Hope everyone feels better!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

bethene said:


> Sounds like a lot going around...my daughter and a good friend have been sick too...
> Hope everyone feels better!


I know. This is the first evening all week that I’ve been home and I can’t seem to stop sneezing. I hope I’m not catching the crude from hubby! Hope your daughter and friend feel better soon.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

To my victim,

Your box is on it's way! I packed it carefully with lots of bubble wrap. I hope the USPS is careful with it so nothing gets broke/damaged. On a side note dear victim it you find a small pair of scissors with pink handles they're mine, I've seemed to have missed placed them while packing your box.

Update: I found them! They slipped down into my packageing supply box.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

(Covers mouth) everyone keep things to yourself-lol. I was very sick with pneumonia and the flu back in February and I am STILL recovering so everyone be careful!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Shadow Panther said:


> (Covers mouth) everyone keep things to yourself-lol. I was very sick with pneumonia and the flu back in February and I am STILL recovering so everyone be careful!!


Ugh pneumonia takes forever to fully recover from. I had it 2 years ago and I think it took 6 months to return to semi-normal. I hope everyone feels better soon!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Here's a teaser for my victim...I plan to ship at least part of your reap tomorrow!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi everyone!!! I got my REAP yesterday and WOOOOOOOWSERS! Totally BLOWN AWAY! Wasn't expecting it this soon! My Reaper was the Reaper Queen herself Bethene I am beyond chuffed

(i'm trying to load pics but my computer is playing up at the moment) Will try again in a moment


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

AGGGGHHHH the pics weren't there when I hit 'Post Reply'!!!! 
Basically this is the whole Reap and i love love love everything, the Pumpkin with the bat is just the cutest and that bag!!! ???????????


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I posted my pictures of my reaping for the 2nd reaper in the thread for the 1st reaper..what a dork!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

My reaper box arrived earlier today!! I’m not home yet from a whirlwind day — so eager to open the package and share!! This is especially fun for me since it’s been YEARS since I participated on the Forum... 
I’m so exited to open my package!!


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you SO so much to my reaper, Silent Raven! I love the fact these were special uniquely made items and go perfectly with my decor. Here’s a peek at what he sent me


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

it looks like we have another woodworker in the group. The reap is wonderful.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Spooktacularbre said:


> Thank you SO so much to my reaper, Silent Raven! I love the fact these were special uniquely made items and go perfectly with my decor. Here’s a peek at what he sent me
> View attachment 723468
> View attachment 723469
> View attachment 723470


glad you liked everything!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> Look what was in my mailbox today!
> 
> Cat stickers, glow in the dark spiders, and a couple pins. Reaper, I have no clue who you are! Sneaky sneaky...
> View attachment 722512


Fun gifts!! The kitty face kit is nice!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

SpookySpoof said:


> AGGGGHHHH the pics weren't there when I hit 'Post Reply'!!!!
> Basically this is the whole Reap and i love love love everything, the Pumpkin with the bat is just the cutest and that bag!!! ???????????
> View attachment 723282


Great reap! Love those cute socks and the witchy signs!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spooktacularbre said:


> Thank you SO so much to my reaper, Silent Raven! I love the fact these were special uniquely made items and go perfectly with my decor. Here’s a peek at what he sent me
> View attachment 723468
> View attachment 723469
> View attachment 723470


Nice gifts! Love the wooden witch cutout and Salem...magnet?


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

WitchyKitty said:


> Nice gifts! Love the wooden witch cutout and Salem...magnet?


Yes it was a magnet.. so fun! I love it!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

My reaper is AMAAAAZING!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

It’s been a DECADE since I’ve been on Halloween Forum to participate in Secret Reaper!! And this year I really wanted to bring that feeling alive again! My wonderful Secret Reaper absolutely MADE my Halloween!! Every single gift is sooo perfect for me!! 
and I THINK I figured out who - so I’ve sent a private message... fingers crossed!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

I’m trying to upload more photos but it’s taking time...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ohh..I love your witch ,Susie!! And your sign... And the potion bottles!!!...oh..I love it all!!! Great reap Susie...so happy you came back!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> View attachment 723524
> View attachment 723524


Great reap!! I love that witch!! Love the witch services sign, scarf, mini lights, bottles...nice stuff!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I just bought that same witch for my tree. Your reaper has great taste ???


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

HallowSusieBoo I'm so glad that you liked everything. I had a great time shopping for you. The taller skinny bottle lights up. Just gently pull up the cork and slide the switch over. I love collecting witch dolls and have that one pluse several more I bring out for Halloween.


----------



## FrightNightFanatic (Sep 3, 2018)

I am LOVING everyone's teasers and reaps!! I am so excited to get my victim's package out (tomorrow) and also cannot wait to get mine! This is so much fun!!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Wonderful reaps everyone! I haven't been on much so I've missed a lot. Work is getting in the way of everything.


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

To my Victim, I know you feel you've been vexed..
Your goodies will be at your door day after next...

A hint since I failed to put my name inside the box lol


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Jacki Lantern said:


> To my Victim, I know you feel you've been vexed..
> Your goodies will be at your door day after next...
> 
> A hint since I failed to put my name inside the box lol
> View attachment 723737


I can hardly wait to see the rest of this. Very cool!


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I can hardly wait to see the rest of this. Very cool!


I'm excited and anxious at the same time. I put so much heart into what I put into that box but you know you are your own worst enemy. I just hope my victim enjoys it all as much as I did putting it together! I'm also crossing my fingers it shows up just the way I packed it. I was smiling from ear to ear about that part too ?


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Jacki Lantern said:


> To my Victim, I know you feel you've been vexed..
> Your goodies will be at your door day after next...
> 
> A hint since I failed to put my name inside the box lol
> View attachment 723737


Oh I can't wait to see what this is!!!!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh man have I been reaped! I was out preparing my lawn to get ready to put my gravestones up and the mail man came with a very large box!








Upon opening it this was was literally glowing!! Soo cool!








The spider webs inside the box, genius i love it! And judging by the teaser i belive that Jacki Lantern is my reaper! I'm so thrilled with everything inside, you nailed my likes to a T. I love the new gravestones, and that they have the pipe on the bottom which is exactly how I do mine! The potion bottle will go on display with the ones i got last year. Along with the amazing spell book! Wow just wow! The little planter is cute but it took a bit of a tumble, but not broken. And the NBC glass ball is so cool. And my youngest liked the snakes, lol.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

I almost didnt want to open this because it was so cool by its self. But i risked it and im glad i did!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG I love your response!!

To my reaper I got your box. I am on the road right now. Pictures tonight


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

That first line should say love your reap. I hate posting from my phone


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

SilentRaven said:


> Oh man have I been reaped! I was out preparing my lawn to get ready to put my gravestones up and the mail main came with a very large box!
> View attachment 723774
> 
> Upon opening it this was was literally glowing!! Soo cool!
> ...


This is an awesome reap! I love the spiderweb packaging!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG OMG OMG

Whole my oldest Daughter is in here appointment I opened my reaper box. OMG Holly Haunter THANK YOU VERY MUCH! Wait till you guys see the pics.....omg


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> OMG OMG OMG
> 
> Whole my oldest Daughter is in here appointment I opened my reaper box. OMG Holly Haunter THANK YOU VERY MUCH! Wait till you guys see the pics.....omg


YAY! I was so worried you wouldn't get the box as I was getting some weird tracking updates from USPS. I'm so glad it got there and you are so very welcome! I had so much fun arting, crafting, and shopping for you!!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

SilentRaven said:


> View attachment 723784
> 
> View attachment 723785
> 
> ...


What an amazing reap!!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Awesome reap! Love all the webbing in the box!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Jacki Lantern said:


> I'm excited and anxious at the same time. I put so much heart into what I put into that box but you know you are your own worst enemy. I just hope my victim enjoys it all as much as I did putting it together! I'm also crossing my fingers it shows up just the way I packed it. I was smiling from ear to ear about that part too ?


It’s a fabulous reap! Clearly you had fun with it. That webbing in the box is awesome. Way to go!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Update #1: Monday morning I placed my package in my company mailroom to be picked up (Tuesday since mail didn’t run Monday). I was out on visits yesterday and this morning. When I got to the office this afternoon, the package was still there! Apparently it looked so different my carrier thought it was not an actual package but a box of Halloween decorations that was misplaced (I guess?!) So tomorrow morning I will be at the post office when they open. Will pay extra to make sure it gets to you ASAP!

Update #2: Despite a butchered finger, I pulled off 3 crafts which I’m surprised and happy about! I hope they are loved as much as I love them. I sent my sister pics along they way and she was beyond jealous she was not getting this box!

Update #3: Anyone else ever make something for their victim and put so much love into that you feel like a little piece of yourself is going with it? One of my items came straight from my victim’s list and while some people may not be impressed, I hope you are! I was so happy with the find and pleasantly surprised how well my painting come out. It was my first time making something like this but I wanted you to have something specific from your list. And now you have a little piece of me forever! (That sounds super creepy....)

Anyone feeling like I may be your reaper?! A very vague and not so helpful teaser from before I packaged everything:


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> It’s a fabulous reap! Clearly you had fun with it. That webbing in the box is awesome. Way to go!


Thank you!! I got so into this! I'm happy I was able to be apart of it!


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

SilentRaven said:


> View attachment 723789


You figured me out! I was dropping hints all over to see of you'd pick up on it hehe
I am thrilled you are pleased with your reap! I really did put a lot of thought into it. I have never bound my own books before so obviously it's not perfect but it adds to the feel of it I think. It was so much fun putting everything together. I really am happy you were excited about every thing!! ?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry for the delay. You do this then it leads to that and next thing it's late.

I absolutely love every item!!!! Thank you very much !


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Grrr going to post this fromy laptop instead of my phone


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Let’s try thisagain


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Part 2 of my AWESOME reap


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

I was just on my way to run out to home depot when I saw this poor guy hanging out on the porch in the rain!! 

I've been reaped!!!! ???









I love that it says unwrap a smile! ?










I absolutely love everything! I needed more creepy cloth, spider webs and caution tape!
I wanted an outdoor projector so bad but I didn't think I was going to be able to spend the money on one this year! 









The spider socks are just PERFECT!! I only wear ankle socks and the spider is FUZZY! I am obsessed with fuzzy stuff. 









The lantern is awesome!! It's going to fit perfectly into my "outdoor haunt" themed room for my Halloween celebration.









Thank you SO much to my reaper momof2!
I love all of this! ?


----------



## Sbratcher (Sep 23, 2018)

Ahhhhhh! I've been reaped!!!!!!

KAB,
Thank you so much for the goodies, I cant wait to add them to my collection. The time you put into researching animatronics is awesome i really appreciate it.
I love the sign and gargoyle!! But the swamp lights and mask are definitely my favorites! But my sons favorite things are the packing peanuts that are currently scattered all over the house! Lol! Thank you so much for everything!


----------



## Sbratcher (Sep 23, 2018)

Dear Victim, please know you package will be there soon. My husband sent it from work UPS 2day air to speed up the process since its traveling cross country! I hope you enjoy it as much as I did making it. Heres a couple hints since I forgot to put the card in the box!
1 , I decided to send you a little bit of Kentucky inspired Halloween mixed with a few "tiny" items! Hint hint!
2, your package is being shipped in style!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Omg! I just got a awesome teaser from my wonderful reaper! Omg I love it so so so much! Hocus Pocus is one of my favorite movies! My reaper cross stitched a Hocus Pocus themed image for me with the words "I put a spell on you" one of my fav lines from the movie. 

Here's the awesome cross stitch









Here's the card that came with it.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Sbratcher said:


> Ahhhhhh! I've been reaped!!!!!!
> 
> KAB,
> Thank you so much for the goodies, I cant wait to add them to my collection. The time you put into researching animatronics is awesome i really appreciate it.
> ...


I am so glad you like it all. I wish I could've done more on the animatronic side, but that is definitely not my forte LOL!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I have been reaped! A huge thank you to deathrisesagain! He made an awesome wooden rune box for me complete with beautifully handmade wooden runes. Clearly a lot of work and talented craftsmanship went into my reap and I am so appreciative. The shipping box was decorated really cool as well.


----------



## FrightNightFanatic (Sep 3, 2018)

I literally let out a SCREAM of delight when I opened my Reaper's box!! It is absolutely perfect! My two favorite things, skulls and ravens combined into this amazing mister! The eyes change colors and the mist is quite substantial, the camera just doesn't pick it up very well. Thank you so much Purple Ferrets 3! -- seeing your name on the card delighted me even more because I had just gotten home from taking my ferrets to the vet for their annual checkup when I found your package at the door!! Thanks again!!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I have been reaped! A huge thank you to deathrisesagain! He made an awesome wooden rune box for me complete with beautifully handmade wooden runes. Clearly a lot of work and talented craftsmanship went into my reap and I am so appreciative. The shipping box was decorated really cool as well.
> 
> View attachment 723989
> 
> ...


Wycked Spiryt, I had so much fun researching, and making those. The box was a premade unfinished one (i had to cheat a little, a lot of my time went into researching the runes.) The runes are all handmade, hand burned as well. 25 runes, a full set, with a single coat of polyurethane on it. (if you want a second coat let me know and i'll walk you through how to.) I tried to do a uniform shape, but my scroll saw work sucks and they definitely did not come out uniformed, but i think it adds more character to them this way. I really did have a lot of fun with this Reap, as well as the last one. When i saw you signed up and read through your list, i knew that i really wanted you as my victim, and the day i was gonna message Bethene and ask, i got my victim message and was like dancing (and at work too) because i was excited to be your Reaper. Also like X-pired's tarot coffin, your reap has a limited lifetime warrenty (again i think it's 300 years, but i gotta check on that.) So if something goes wrong, and you're not sure how to fix it, let me know and we'll get it fix.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That turned out wonderful DRA!!!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

deathrisesagain said:


> Wycked Spiryt, I had so much fun researching, and making those. The box was a premade unfinished one (i had to cheat a little, a lot of my time went into researching the runes.) The runes are all handmade, hand burned as well. 25 runes, a full set, with a single coat of polyurethane on it. (if you want a second coat let me know and i'll walk you through how to.) I tried to do a uniform shape, but my scroll saw work sucks and they definitely did not come out uniformed, but i think it adds more character to them this way. I really did have a lot of fun with this Reap, as well as the last one. When i saw you signed up and read through your list, i knew that i really wanted you as my victim, and the day i was gonna message Bethene and ask, i got my victim message and was like dancing (and at work too) because i was excited to be your Reaper. Also like X-pired's tarot coffin, your reap has a limited lifetime warrenty (again i think it's 300 years, but i gotta check on that.) So if something goes wrong, and you're not sure how to fix it, let me know and we'll get it fix.


Wow, just oh wow, thank you! I’m dancing that you were my reaper! 

How wonderful that my runes come with such an outstanding warranty! ? Thank you!

Actually, I love that they aren’t uniform. I think I would have been disappointed if they had been as this way they are unique and have character. They don’t look like they were stamped out by a machine. I appreciate the time and research, not to mention talent, that you put into my reap. 

I’m blown away that you wanted me for your victim because of this amazing project. I can’t say thank you enough. I am so lucky that it worked out. This rune set is perfect for me. It already has a permanent place in my mystical collection and a special place in my heart.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Holy Moly I’ve been reaped by Fright Night Fanatic! I woke up feeling miserable from my cold so imagine my happiness when I saw my box.






















I don’t drink coffee but love Apple Cider—I even had some this morning to help my gross throat.




































I love all the hand made items and will have to hide these things from my daughter. Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Awesome reap Kloey!!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Omg omg omg!!! I got the best reap ever!!! Thank you so much tzgirls123!! I absolutely love everything! The doll, omg! It was exactly what I was looking for!! Everything was absolutely amazing!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Yay!! I’m so glad you love it!! I had so much fun looking for and creating the doll!! That was my favorite part!! I took my 6yr old son vintage shopping and he spotted her right away for me ?
Hope everything made it in one piece, I’m always so nervous about that. 
Have a very Happy Halloween
Tzgirls123 



kab said:


> Omg omg omg!!! I got the best reap ever!!! Thank you so much tzgirls123!! I absolutely love everything! The doll, omg! It was exactly what I was looking for!! Everything was absolutely amazing!
> View attachment 724125


----------



## FrightNightFanatic (Sep 3, 2018)

kloey74 said:


> Holy Moly I’ve been reaped by Fright Night Fanatic! I woke up feeling miserable from my cold so imagine my happiness when I saw my box.
> View attachment 724093
> View attachment 724094
> View attachment 724095
> ...


I'm so glad my reap brightened your day! I had so much fun putting it together for you!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I've been reaped! I'm stuck at work, but my cat is guarding it for me according to my husband. Can't wait! Thank you reaper, whoever you may be!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

tzgirls123 said:


> Yay!! I’m so glad you love it!! I had so much fun looking for and creating the doll!! That was my favorite part!! I took my 6yr old son vintage shopping and he spotted her right away for me ?
> Hope everything made it in one piece, I’m always so nervous about that.
> Have a very Happy Halloween
> Tzgirls123


Everything was truly perfect especially (and made in one piece). My party was Saturday night and I got tons of compliments on the doll. You are absolutely amazing! Thank you so much!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you Lisa48317! I love it, especially the lights! These awesome purple mini potion lights are super bright and i love the colour








Next were the beautiful skull tea towel and funky socks.. never enough of those, i love them and didn't have any jack o lantern ones, so thank you!








These cute little halloween plants will fit in great, and i have a real thing for black cats.. how did you know?








And this cute little guy is definitely making an appearance in my farm theme this year!








Thank you, i love it all!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I've been reaped!! Thank you so much Sbratcher!! It's a cold, rainy Monday and I was pleasantly surprised to find a box on my porch. I was so excited to open it! I was not disappointed ?







Everything was carefully packed with creepy cloth







First we have a trio of skellies with a tag reading "This motley Crew is ready to move in! Hope you have the "house" ready!" The house would be my haunted dollhouse I am building (it's still in pieces right now with construction slated to begin after the holidays).







Next we have "a fancy little spider with real southern charm"






I love it! It will be a great addition to the wreath I'm making. Then we have a set of dollhouse items - gothic chair, candelabra, two frogs (always need frogs!) and a cool Skelly horse!







Next is "marble countertops and a hardwood floor". This is awesome! It will look great in the dollhouse.







Then we have "a derby style witch hat" - I hope you all can see the details in the pictures! I will wear this with Southern pride (I can say that as I was actually born in the south).












And finally, last but not least, is this amazing gothic bedroom set labeled "a queen bed for Madam Ladyfrog". It's hard to get much detail in the picture (I don't want to open it yet as the packaging will protect it very well for now).







An awesome reap!!! What a great way to start the week  Thank you so much to my reaper!!!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Great reaps everyone!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this is a teaser for momof2... her reaper wasn't sure how to... but it's on the way!!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I have been reaped!!! I am literally speechless and just so humbled by my reap!!! Thank you so, so much to my secret reaper Spooky Black Kat!!!
I did not get a pic of my open box before i took out a few pieces, because what i saw on top brought me to tears!! I live on the West coast and our Disney Halloween event is different than the one in Florida...& i knew these special ears were something i could not get here, because i have actually looked for these and they are Florida Disney only!!! These ears are so amazing and go perfect with my hocus locus porch, but also my Disney loving soul!!!


















And also included was this delicious Disney treat for my son!! ?
Next was a lightening projector!!! I love it and have the perfect use for it on my porch!! I live on a corner and my porch faces one whole street side..and since i decorate bothe my yard and porch, i have to break up the chaotic view by hanging black shade cloth ground to roof along the length of the porch...there are 3 archways i put curtains around, and this lightening will look like the kiddos are looking out The windows at a dark stormy night as they walk up my porch to get their treats!!!









Also on top was this amazing funeral bouquet for my skellie Snow White in her coffin!!









Next up, the wrapped goodies which were 3 awesome potion bottles for my witchy porch!! I LOVE them!!!

























nightmares








mermaid tears








and Fairy Wings!!

What remained at the bottom of the box was one last wrapped item...and it was in opening this very special item that i started crying again. I am blown away by the talent, creativity, attentionto detail and thoughtfulness of my reaper (and repeat in general on this forum)....it is so overwhelming that a total stranger would make something so special for someone they don’t even know...Spooky Black Kat Hans painted me a Halloween tea pot for my Halloween tea party!!!! Thank you so much SBC, this reaphas been so incredibly special to me. You are AMAZING!!!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Ran out of picture room, here are pics of my whole reap, and me wearing my awesome hocus pocus ears ?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Oh Spooky Black Cat, you made Tzgirls123 cry. Why would you do that? LOL jk. That was a great reap TZ. Spooky Black Cat you did great.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

@tzgirls123 I’m so glad you received your package and everything was to your liking! We must be on the same wavelength because those ears were the one thing that just spoke to me when we went to the Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom a couple weeks ago. I told my husband I couldn’t leave without getting them for you and he completely agreed!

And the teapot! I really wish I could have found the complete set but I was so happy to come across the most perfect teapot for you! And I’ve never painted a teapot before so I was tickled with how cute it came out to be. So so happy you like it and I hope your boy enjoys the rice crispy! That’s my son’s favorite treat from Disney (that and the popcorn!) so we always stock up when we go.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

deathrisesagain said:


> Oh Spooky Black Cat, you made Tzgirls123 cry. Why would you do that? LOL jk. That was a great reap TZ. Spooky Black Cat you did great.


Lol! It was my wicked Halloween spirit that did it!


----------



## Sbratcher (Sep 23, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> I've been reaped!! Thank you so much Sbratcher!! It's a cold, rainy Monday and I was pleasantly surprised to find a box on my porch. I was so excited to open it! I was not disappointed ?
> View attachment 724335
> 
> Everything was carefully packed with creepy cloth
> ...


I'm so glad you like it! I've never done doll house furniture before that was a first bit so much fun. I'm so excited that I can finally show you the before and after!






















Since you havent opened it there is also a frog on the bed and an L on the pillow!
I know it's a little fancy but ince the bed was painted black it kind of took on a vampire ish look!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Sbratcher said:


> I'm so glad you like it! I've never done doll house furniture before that was a first bit so much fun. I'm so excited that I can finally show you the before and after!
> View attachment 724438
> View attachment 724439
> View attachment 724440
> ...


OMG! I was wondering where you found such a cool gothic bedroom set. I will have to open it when I get home!! I'm just trying to protect things from getting broken but if it's already been opened, it should be easy to close it up again. Thank you!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

tzgirls123 said:


> Ran out of picture room, here are pics of my whole reap, and me wearing my awesome hocus pocus ears ?
> View attachment 724363
> 
> 
> View attachment 724364


I love those ears! Those totally rock!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I am amazed at all of the awesome reaping that has been done so far!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow....the level of talent and thoughtfulness in the reaper is outstanding!!! Amazing reaps!!!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I was reaped! Its technically for my daughter though so I promised her that I wouldnt open it until tomorrow when I take it to her. So excited!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

So, I totally thought I had just been reaped but then I opened the box and it was something I ordered on eBay. LOL It’s one of those days!!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

To my victim. I hope you get your reap soon...... it’s winging its way across the pond to you. 
I must say this is the first time I’ve done any reaps ( the Big Reap & this one ) and although slightly overwhelming I know what to do next time ( re shipping, packaging etc... ) that being said I have that anxiety about my 2nd victim not liking what I sent ?
......but I’d be up for doing the Crimbo one ??


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Omg @SpookySpoof I was in the car for 8 hours today and when I came home at the end of the day, I literally jumped for joy when I saw my package! You guys...it’s perfect! It’s so much fun!

1. The cutest spider covered Box!











2. Paper lanterns, a skeleton banner, and a wall walking spider









3. The COOLEST led lights I’ve seen! They are metal skulls that change color!










4.I looooove this wooden sign!!










5. A flame less bat candle 










6. Decorative paper fans (which I always love decorating with paper fans!)










7. And here is the full haul: a tumbler, bat candle, skellie banner, paper lantern, skull lights, trt sign, boo pumpkin, monster paper clips, wall spider, paper fans, window clings, and a paper bat. My son claimed the window clings and paper bat ASAP! That’s why the bat is not even pictured. It’s hanging in his room! Lol










and the best for last: (yes, there’s MORE!)


















I have a Halloween shirt that fits my baby belly now! I love it all so much! Thank you for such a fun and exciting box Spooky!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> Omg @SpookySpoof I was in the car for 8 hours today and when I came home at the end of the day, I literally jumped for joy when I saw my package! You guys...it’s perfect! It’s so much fun!
> 
> 1. The cutest spider covered Box!
> 
> ...


wow literally just posted about being worried and was there yet lol
I’m made up that you like it all. Was fun getting it all packed into that box! The tshirt is perfect on you ( even tough I know you said limited glitter, it just called out to me!!) but it looks awesome!!! x 
It’s 1am in the UK here and this has just set my Friday off to a smashing start. Enjoy and Happy Halloween 2019


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

My daughter got the most awesome reap EVER but I forgot to post pictures before my husband left for work. They are on his phone. I can't wait to share though. Amazing!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

SpookySpoof said:


> To my victim. I hope you get your reap soon...... it’s winging its way across the pond to you.
> I must say this is the first time I’ve done any reaps ( the Big Reap & this one ) and although slightly overwhelming I know what to do next time ( re shipping, packaging etc... ) that being said I have that anxiety about my 2nd victim not liking what I sent ?
> ......but I’d be up for doing the Crimbo one ??


What is the Crimbo one??!!?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I was reaped!!!! Thank you so much Lady Frog, I love everything!!!!

She sent me a spooky beautiful creepy doll(did you make it your self?) a awesome gory brain (I can't wait to add it to my next chop shop scene), 2 awesome witchcraft/ wicca books(I can't wait to read them and add them to my collection of witchcraft/wicca books), a cauldron shaped mug that says Witches Brew with a cake I can make in it, 3 fun sized snicker bars, 5 eyes, 3severed fingers, 8 spider, 2 star and Moon candle holders, a Halloween themed hand towel, a awesome gory door cover for my Chop Shop, and a hanging battery operated witch (sadly her nose was broke off during transit).


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Holly Haunter..I believe she is talking about the Merry Reaper....sign ups start in a couple of days...


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I was reaped!!!! Thank you so much Lady Frog, I love everything!!!!
> 
> She sent me a spooky beautiful creepy doll(did you make it your self?) a awesome gory brain (I can't wait to add it to my next chop shop scene), 2 awesome witchcraft/ wicca books(I can't wait to read them and add them to my collection of witchcraft/wicca books), a cauldron shaped mug that says Witches Brew with a cake I can make in it, 3 fun sized snicker bars, 5 eyes, 3severed fingers, 8 spider, 2 star and Moon candle holders, a Halloween themed hand towel, a awesome gory door cover for my Chop Shop, and a hanging battery operated witch (sadly her nose was broke off during transit).
> 
> ...


Oh no she lost her nose! I hope it can be fixed. I didn't make any of these items. I'm glad you liked it all. I'm happy you can use so much of it in your chop shop!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ladyfrog said:


> Oh no she lost her nose! I hope it can be fixed. I didn't make any of these items. I'm glad you liked it all. I'm happy you can use so much of it in your chop shop!


May I ask where you found the doll? I've never seen anything like it before. I'm always looking for stuff to add to my chop shop display. I try to do it every other year and set up a little different as a part of my whole display. Just this year I found hooks to hang body parts on. Recieving your box this morning was the perfect pick me up as I have been sick since yesterday. I barely made it through my eight hour shift. I spent the whole day with a headache, nauseous and going from hot to cold.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> May I ask where you found the doll? I've never seen anything like it before. I'm always looking for stuff to add to my chop shop display. I try to do it every other year and set up a little different as a part of my whole display. Just this year I found hooks to hang body parts on. Recieving your box this morning was the perfect pick me up as I have been sick since yesterday. I barely made it through my eight hour shift. I spent the whole day with a headache, nauseous and going from hot to cold.


Flu season is in full swing it seems. I hope you feel better! The doll I got at Ross a few years ago. I never knew what to do with it so I kept it sealed up in it's box until lo and behold I saw creepy dolls on your list! Now I know I was the caretaker for her so she could eventually find her way to you ?


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

This was an amazing reap. Everything was for my daughter who is in her very own house this year. She is having a Halloween party and this great stuff came just in time. There was an awesome crystal ball, voodoo doll, plates, cups, napkins and treat bags. Creepy cloth, skeleton chair covers, black lace mantel cover, eyeball lights, huge light up jack o lantern, candle holders, vampire teeth, mug, kitchen towel and potholder, little crockpot for dip, skeleton in a tub, skeleton hand soap, wooden fright night sign, straws, goody bags, candy corn, skeleton salad tongs, 2 pumpkin strobe lights, candle holders, huge pumpkin leaf bag, and im sure other things that I am leaving out. Im trying to get all the pictures to load. I may have to add them to another post.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Okay still trying to get these uploaded. I seem to be having internet issues today.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Unfortunately my victim hasn’t been able to post so this is what I made.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

kloey74 said:


> Unfortunately my victim hasn’t been able to post so this is what I made.
> View attachment 724953
> View attachment 724954


That’s awesome!!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

FrightNightFanatic said:


> I literally let out a SCREAM of delight when I opened my Reaper's box!! It is absolutely perfect! My two favorite things, skulls and ravens combined into this amazing mister! The eyes change colors and the mist is quite substantial, the camera just doesn't pick it up very well. Thank you so much Purple Ferrets 3! -- seeing your name on the card delighted me even more because I had just gotten home from taking my ferrets to the vet for their annual checkup when I found your package at the door!! Thanks again!!
> View attachment 723993
> View attachment 723994
> View attachment 723995
> ...


So happy you liked it! Ive been crazy busy so haven't had a chance to check in here.Hope you have the Happiest of Halloweens!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Hey y’all. Sorry I haven’t posted in a bit, work has been super crazy and trying to keep up the house.....gah! At the same time my laptop has been slowly dieting and I heard from someone I know about a great deal on an iPad Pro and bought it yesterday,I have been working on getting used to this new tablet (as you can see.....no color ?) and above all, trying to help my sis out as much as possible (she’s pretty with my nephew.)


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

I want to thank kloey for a wonderful reap!!! We truly enjoyed everything!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a rescue reaper in place for Holly Haunter!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Seeing as this got kinda lost I wanted to let you all know Holly received her rescue reaping! I'm going to try to keep this bumped so she can find it to post pictures!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Ok everyone! I was R-E-A-P-E-D yesterday! It was a fantastic rescue-I am so touched by the thought that Disembodiedvoice put into my rescue. I am going to post a bunch of pictures, but unfortunately I can’t post all of the squeals of joy and jumping around that happened while I was opening it!







Here is the super cute card. I loved it!







When I opened the box, I was met with this super spooky and awesome outdoor skeleton!







These really made me squeal. I love the nightmare before Christmas and these lights! They blink and play the song! The bow is perfect Tim burton style! And..disembodiedvoice-you must have snuck a peek into my head because I am obsessed with gnomes for Christmas!







Also, some super cute garland and some Tim Holtz craft things. I absolutely LoVE Tim Holtz! And, this little unicorn ornament was quickly claimed by my daughter who just adores ponies and unicorns!







A few more amazing items! I love them!







This picture goes perfectly with my decor-so does the cat! Also, some more perfect crafty items.







Then I got to the towel and the book-more perfection and describes my house 100%. But wait! I opened the book and...














my jaw hit the floor. I LOVE these! Here is a picture of the entire reap-it was so amazing I had trouble getting it all in!







Thank you, thank you, thank you! This was such a wonderful and thoughtful package. I am so lucky to have gotten you, Disembodiedvoice, as my rescue Reaper! ❤ It’s been a rough year and this was such a feel-good package. Again, thank you!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Glad you liked it and everything seems to have arrived in one piece. The little Uni was for your daughter, glad she liked him. I love gnomes too, collect a new one or two ...or three every year. In fact I love everything on your list so it was fun to try and still find stuff since the holiday was over and had been on sale I was afraid I was screwed but it ended up ok.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> Ok everyone! I was R-E-A-P-E-D yesterday! It was a fantastic rescue-I am so touched by the thought that Disembodiedvoice put into my rescue. I am going to post a bunch of pictures, but unfortunately I can’t post all of the squeals of joy and jumping around that happened while I was opening it!
> View attachment 726486
> Here is the super cute card. I loved it!
> View attachment 726487
> ...


Great haul! You got a ton of stuff!! (Even a couple items for the holidays! Cute lil gnome and unicorn ornament!) That's an awesome amount of fancy craft items! Love the cat pail, pumpkin metal pail, NBC items, ToT sign, crow...great stuff. Nice job rescue reaping, Disembodiedvoice!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Glad you liked it and everything seems to have arrived in one piece. The little Uni was for your daughter, glad she liked him. I love gnomes too, collect a new one or two ...or three every year. In fact I love everything on your list so it was fun to try and still find stuff since the holiday was over and had been on sale I was afraid I was screwed but it ended up ok.


You did perfectly! Everything did arrive in one piece  I already have the gnome up-he’s waiting patiently for the rest of the Christmas decorations to come out!


----------

